# A huge thank you !



## CloudmanJHB (13/11/15)

Just a quick post to say thank for the excellent service and for the free Koopor cover , you lads have no idea how glad I am to be out of the default orange casing! 

Also cannot wait to try out that Hive competition wire 
Thanks to Hugo and Craig @Sirvape , great friendly service ! Highly recommend SirVape!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/11/15)

Hey boetie

Happy your happy 

Post some pics of the Hive builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (16/11/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey boetie
> 
> Happy your happy
> 
> Post some pics of the Hive builds



Thanks lads, will definitely do !


----------

